# used mojo wanted



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking for a reasonable price on a used mojo. Nothing fancy. Mine fell apart over the summer. I have batteries and wings and all that just need the bird. Let me know if you have one you want to part with.


----------

